# A rather special day



## Blogwitch (Jun 3, 2010)

Today, my grandson, who has lived with us since he was nearly four, became a true gentleman.

Sixteen in a few months, he is just doing his final exams at school, and up to now is over achieving in what he set out to do.

He has his first job interview today. He is attempting to get an apprenticeship at the world famous Bentley Motors (previously Rolls-Royce) which is situated not far from where we live.

Most young kids would have gone in trainers and t-shirt, but I am an old fashioned sort of guy, thinking that appearance is one of the more important parts of an interview.

So I took him out yesterday and kitted him out, and what a transformation.







No longer does he give the impression of a street 'yob', now he comes across as someone who means business.

You wouldn't believe how proud Mal and myself are of this young man.

All we have to do now is get the sausage on legs sorted, maybe a new coat and collar for him.


Bogs


----------



## tel (Jun 3, 2010)

Fine looking lad Boggy, you and Mrs Bogs are to be congratulated. Pass along my best wishes for a successful outcome.


----------



## steamer (Jun 3, 2010)

Best of luck to him Bogs....hope he lands the job.....he'll make a good impression that's for sure! 

Dave


----------



## lathe nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Bogstandard, that is a clean good looking young man, and the little BOSS of the house next to him, I would say he has got the job, where I work we have not hired several young people just because of there looks besides could not fill out the application correct, raised with your values and mechanical mind he will be a leader, encourage him when he gets the job listen and learn, be a wet sponge soak up all he can, let us know when he starts the job, Lathe Nut


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats and best wishes to you and the Mrs. and to your grandson as well. You did good getting him all decked out for the interview . Can't wait to see what you do for the little "sausage."

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Cedge (Jun 3, 2010)

Bogs
Glad to hear he listened to you on this one. He'll certainly get more respect and be taken a litle more seriously. Standing out from the crowd is not a bad thing. Good looking young man!!

Steve


----------



## mklotz (Jun 3, 2010)

He's a fine looking young man, John and a credit to the grandparents who raised him. I have no doubt that he'll make you even prouder in the future.

When I saw your picture, I got to thinking and became aware that I can't remember ever seeing a sixteen year-old in a suit in the last twenty years or so. It's a sad observation. And, just to avoid the charge of picking on young men, my wife, who is in charge of hiring for her employer, tells me that many of the outfits worn by the female applicants actually offend her.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Mrs. for a fine example of a "Team Build". Very professional looking young man.

When I worked in industry I was responsible for hiring new college graduates. One young man showed up in red high top sneakers, untied, wearing a Tee shirt with some comment about "party till you drop" - I am NOT making this up. We did not give the fellow the benefit of an interview. I often wonder what happened to him!

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you gents.

He said he was up against some stiff opposition, as most were at least a couple of years older than him. But he gave his best, and they said they will be back in touch within a month to see whether he has been selected for the next stage.

We are not too worried at this time, because the grades he has so far have already got him enrolled in an engineering course at the local college for the next few years, so if he doesn't succeed this time, he will have plenty of chances later on of fulfilling his dreams.

This has been good experience for him, getting him ready for the big wide world.

John


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job raising that young man, John and Mal. You must be ahead of the game if he'll listen to you on how to dress for a job. 
Best of luck to him with the job prospect! He looks like the 'right stuff'.

Dean


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 3, 2010)

Dean,

He didn't even flinch when I told him to wear braces (suspenders) for his trousers. Nothing looks worse than someone continually pulling up their trousers that have slipped because they have worn a belt, and of course you can adjust for the perfect length for the trousers, rather than having half of them crumpled up over the shoes.

There are no secrets to looking smart, just old fashioned, well tried and proved systems.

To me, even though it might be old fashioned thinking, if you can't be bothered to tidy up your appearance for an interview, you can only be thought of lax in your work ethics as well, and it doesn't cost a lot either, suit, shoes, shirt, tie and braces came to less than you would pay for a medium range pair of trainers. So really, there is no excuse not to be smartly dressed when the occasion calls for it.

John


----------



## fcheslop (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations to you and especially you're Grandson its a pleasure to see a young man wanting to go into engineering and going about it in a professional manner.Best of luck
regards Frazer


----------



## student123 (Jun 3, 2010)

Bogs,

Good on you & Mrs Bogs putting in the work to help him prep, he's a fine looking young man. Hope he gets the job. As you say times on his side either way.

Mike


----------



## Maryak (Jun 3, 2010)

Bogs,

Congratulations to you and Mal. :bow:

Bogs Jnr,

Congratulations on having the good sense to listen to Gramps and the intestinal fortitude to step away from the generational mold. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations to you're Grandson!!!!Best of luck..for his life
Best regards 
Paolo


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 3, 2010)

I was the same age as John Henry (named after myself and my father) when I left home to pursue my apprenticeship and career in the services. I think I made a success for myself and family, there was always a roof over our head and food on the table, plus we didn't have to go barefoot. If you can achieve that in your lifetime, the little luxuries are bonuses.

You can only help them so much on their own path of life, and we both think we have succeeded so far. The next couple of years will be when it all comes together and the hard work pays off. 

This all stems from when he saw Bentleys driving past our house, going out for their set up and test runs, he was about 5 or 6 at the time.

I only hope that his dream comes true, and if he does fail, he takes it in his stride and looks for another dream to chase. Mind you, he also said he wouldn't mind going into the RAF if things don't work out by the time he is 18.

Oh! to be young again.

Bogs


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Bogs---To both you and the fine looking young gentleman. I have a wish for him---That if he does get into a technical career, that he gets as much pleasure from a lifetime of it as I have. I was 3 years older than him when I began my apprenticeship as a draftsman/design engineer, and here I am 45 years after the fact, still loving it. Yes, appearances do count.---Brian


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jun 3, 2010)

Congratulations to all of you. We are looking at the future through your grandson and others like him. Success has no shortcuts and only demands the best that he can give. No doubt he has been told (and shown) that. All the success that we can wish for him will come from his own doing. It sounds like he is well prepared.

Jerry


----------



## steamer (Jun 3, 2010)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Bogs,
> 
> Congratulations to you and Mal. :bow:
> 
> ...






HERE HERE!

Congratulations indeed!


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 17, 2010)

Time for an update to a few things.

John Henry didn't get an apprenticeship this time, but has been told to keep applying whilst he is doing his engineering at college.

We expected this, as most of the other applicants were much older, and so most probably further into their engineering courses, making them more desireable for a placing.

He wasn't disappointed too much, and realised that futher education is the key to his future prospects.

He is now eagerly awaiting his final exam results and starting his engineering course.

Plus, I can't wait either, because if I am up to it, I will be giving him a lot of instruction in the black arts on the days he doesn't have to attend college.


Bogs


----------



## Cedge (Jul 17, 2010)

John
Sad to hear he wasn't chosen, but even in disappointments there is valuable experience. It won't be his last, but learning early to handle it is a high value lesson all by itself. He'll get em next round....

Steve


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry he did not make this round. Being asked to come back is good in and of it's self.

He'll get some seasoning and be a shoe-in eventually. Who knows, perhaps some other terrific opportunity will come his way!


----------



## Maryak (Jul 17, 2010)

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Sorry he did not make this round. Being asked to come back is good in and of it's self.
> 
> He'll get some seasoning and be a shoe-in eventually. Who knows, perhaps some other terrific opportunity will come his way!



I agree.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## johnthomp (Jul 17, 2010)

comgratulations bogs he really looks the part and is already a massive creddit to the future and has made my day by seeing a young fella dressed to impress for something other than appearing in court or attending a funeral 
   the last time my suit wa on i was lead usher at my grandmothers funeral and i was horrified that none of my cousins or my brother had even bothered to wear much black let alone a full suit considering that my grandmother had basicaly brought us all up 
   if i were a boss of a reputable company such as rolls royce he would have been one of my first choices of acceptance due to his effort of appearance and his family engineering background on the basis that an apprentace's primary objective is to learn and if you train a lad from 16 day one you know exactly where you both stand and he can only learn the propper real life way of doing things rather than the countless hours of checking double checking and checking again that some colleges make you do just to fill the day 
    i personally have been in college for joinery and lasted only 6 months due to 30 lads in our class and only 1 tutor but while out at work found that most of what i was tought at college was not relevant to the real world 
   but nowadays companies would rather pick lads who have national recognised qualifications over the likes of me whose done it for the last 12 years much to their dismay the lad they picked cant do the job and i nearley always get a call 2 weeks down the track asking me if i still want the job i have to refuse them on the principle that i was the seacond choice in the first place 
  i hope he exells in all he does and gets all the chances i missed out on and all inbetween and goes on to be the top dog of whatever he does 

  john


----------

